# Possessed!!!



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

So I took this picture of Paislee yesterday & laughed at how possessed she looks. Who else has pictures of their dog like this? Post them!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Hahah i love it!!

This ones a little diffrent, but she still looks EVIL!


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

OH MY GOODNESS! That doesn't even look brought on by the camera haha, it looks like her actual eye color! Crazyyyy!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ahhhaaaa that's cute 

Here's a few










Marley looks like he's being possessed lol










Here's one of Ryan with our old Bobcat Bubba


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

hahaha love the pics!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Lol one more


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

AWwwwww what a cute evil puppy


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Marley looks totally evil in this pic lol


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

LOL at Marley!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

lmao @ marley. he looks like an anrgy grizzly  his bottom lip. ahahaha


----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

That left eye is SERIOUS.


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

haha, it definitely is!


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

*Robot Dogs*

I've posted this before, but here is Josey in the middle and my daughter's two dogs - waiting for the "OK" to eat. 
Are they trying to tell us they are tired of this routine?
Watch out we'll eat when we want to!


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

OMG! too funny how they all have the same possessed design going on. love it!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Ha ha - what fun! This is the best I've got:


----------



## sumo (Jan 25, 2010)

heres sumo


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I just took this on a little while ago he looks totally evil lol


----------



## MeganFex (Oct 26, 2009)

I think Sadie looks absolutely demonic in this pic. It's like an evil, distorted smile with laser eyes! Hopefully you can see properly!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

outlaw josey said:


> I've posted this before, but here is Josey in the middle and my daughter's two dogs - waiting for the "OK" to eat.
> Are they trying to tell us they are tired of this routine?
> Watch out we'll eat when we want to!


lol, they look like a cyborg canine crew


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

zeus looks like hes about to turn into something even more beast lol


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

haha everyone's pictures are awesome!


----------

